# Grounding water meter



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The pipe is serving as an EGC from the main to the panel.

You need a GEC from the main to the water meter. Why not just run this direct?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

The main being the disconnect at the meter


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> The main being the disconnect at the meter


Yes, run the GEC from the meter main to the water pipe.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Yes, run the GEC from the meter main to the water pipe.




I absolutely could do this. It’s runs through a finished garage and finished basement. I’m just thinking code wise when did this go into effect?

Because if the way it is was considered correct 20 yrs ago then no one has any say to update it until
It gets worked on or altered. 

The sub panel is right next to the water main and if it had to be corrected considering the pipe can be used as a ground is there an acceptable way to carry this over to the water main without going all the way back to the meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don’t believe there was a change in the last 20 years. I think this is just a mistake that got overlooked.

The GEC has to connect to the water pipe within either 5 foot or 10 foot from it entering, I forget which one.

You’re correct, there’s nothing compelling you to do this other than the owner of the house wanting to appease the buyers request.

The conduit can be used as an EGC, not a GEC. Those two things are very different.

Why can’t you pull the GEC through the conduit? I’m not 100% sure, but I would assume that is code compliant.

Remember that you can wrap the GEC around the outside of the house, or even bury it a few inches while running around the house. I threw a GEC over a small roof once.


----------



## dgarmstrong (Dec 20, 2019)

Not sure if it is too late to be responding. But I’m Canada Ontario. Our code says (simplified) that the first piece of equipment (excluding meter) must be the point of attachment to ground.

So I’m your case. If you have a meter disconnect. That would be connected to a ground rod or plate. Than that’s your main ground. Then from there. Only the copper water piping and gas lines must then be attached to that same ground. But not the line side before the water meter. Only the internal copper piping


----------

